# Hawk HPS rear pads



## 2002maniac (Nov 12, 2008)

Sorry to post this in here, but I cant figure out how to post in the classifieds (I suspect my post count is too low)

Rear HPS pads F/S. These pads are awesome. I run them almost exclusively on my sporty cars. they have great initial bite, make hardly any noise, make little dust, and are even suitable for some track days.

Get em cheap!!

eBay Motors: Hawk HPS Brake Rear Pads HB370F.559 350z G35 Altima (item 190265252455 end time Nov-14-08 12:27:24 PST)


----------

